# Need help deciding type of filter for new 60 gallon tank



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

After upgrading to a 60 gallon tank:-D, I have been looking up new filter options to get some extra and different filtration. I currently have a Marineland emperor 280 and a Aquaclear 30. I am limited with money and would like to keep my options to a filter that give off very little noise, is small and obviously is powerful. My emperor gives off a slight grinding noise while my aquaclear needs the water to constantly be up to the top or else Ill hear the water running. The tank is in my room and its hard to sleep or concentrate sometimes. I have read up on the Eheim ECCO External Canister Filter 2236, the Cascade 1000 Canister Filter or the aquaclear 70 or 100. I was hoping someone could tell me from experience or add suggestions about these filters. I am clueless about canister filters but love the idea about not having a HOB to be in the background of my tank. Ive read my bad share of reviews of these filters but also the good. I just cant decide without getting some suggestions first though:-D.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a Cascade 1000 on my 100gal turtles tank and it has perfectly clear water and no odor problems, so I think Cascades are very good canisters for the money. Aquaclears are the best HOB filter out there IMO, I would get a AC110 for a 60gal. I have heard ehiems are good but never have used one.


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

lorax84 said:


> I have a Cascade 1000 on my 100gal turtles tank and it has perfectly clear water and no odor problems, so I think Cascades are very good canisters for the money. Aquaclears are the best HOB filter out there IMO, I would get a AC110 for a 60gal. I have heard ehiems are good but never have used one.


The cascade looks almost to good to be true because its price is way lower. How is the noise level and does it leak?

Aquaclears are my favorite HOB but I want to stay away and try out the canister world. Is there something I am missing though because I feel like everyone with turtles uses canister filters. Is there a reason or are canister filters for turtles mostly.


----------



## lorax84 (Nov 3, 2010)

My Cascade is basically silent. I cracked the media canister of mine just before Christmas, but it was partially my fault. Cascade sent a replacement within a few day without any problems.

The reason canisters work work so well for turtle tanks is they can handle a large amount of waste, and turtles create a lot of waste. I know people with planted tanks often use canisters as well. If I had a tank that was over 50gallons I would prefer to use a canister.


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

ohhh I see now. Im going with the cascade. Once my old tank is sold along with the smaller equipment then I can get some more money to put back into my tank. Thanks for the reply


----------



## burnsbabe (Jul 15, 2010)

Definitely get the Cascade. I'm running a 1000 myself on my 55g and it is indeed silent. It was super easy to clean the one time I've cracked it open to do so, and the price was right. I think I paid about $88 for mine, total. 

I've heard good things about the Eheims too, but never used one. Good luck.


----------



## Jwest (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm rockin the cascade 1000 on my 100g. great filter. Check amazon for some killer deals


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

I ordered it on amazon after seeing it is way cheaper, even with shipping, then everywhere else I looked. After reading how so many people love this thing, I figured I wouldnt shell out the extra dollars for the eheim and would keep it or put it back into my tank in another way. Now I cant wait. The noise my filters make has been getting to me ever since I learned . Between the grinding and the dripping water, I cant take it anymore. Thanks for the input. I ordered the cascade 1000 right away after reading it. Hopefully should get here by the end of the week.:-D


----------



## burnsbabe (Jul 15, 2010)

Let us know how it goes. If you get stuck on set up or anything, likewise.


----------

